# Couple of closed end pens from today



## SDB777 (Dec 17, 2011)

Received my pin chucks the other day, and since I wasn't called into work this morning. I decided I would see if I had learned anything during John's(aka Knucklefish) demo during the last meeting for the IAP Arkansas Chapter of Penturner's.....


I did find out one thing, this works a lot better if the blanks are longer, so I guess that will be taken care of during my cutting of blanks from here on out! I had a kit from ArizonaShiloutte labelled Sedona Black Titanium Fountain Pen and found a blank labelled Black Limba(think it came from Emerson's stash?)....so I figured they were probably made for each other?

Anyway.....







First attempt(I'll be keeping this one as a gugue on whether or not I am getting better)!













Had another Black Titanium Fountain Pen kit from ArizShiloutte and a really nice piece of Lapo(Harold in CR...this stuff is great). So what to do, why let's sniff some more CA fumes(that's getting really old by the way)....

Close-up:






And the whole thing:








Now to learn the clip thing...comments/critique?





Scott (thanks for looking) B


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 19, 2011)

very nice. i havent the courage yet to step up to the high end sets yet.


----------



## swift4me (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful pens. Always nice to try something new and different.

Keep it up.

Pete


----------

